# Warren / McDuffie - 431 ac need 2 members



## Brute Force750 (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking for 2 members for McDuffie Co. south of I-20. Deer, turkey & hog lease. 

(1) ac Camp area with electricity and pole shed, out house, skinning area, fire pit, level ground for campers, 11 food plots, several timed feeders for wildlife, creeks with water, 40% planted pine & 55% mature pine with 5% small hardwood in creek bottoms & 1 power line across property. ATV riding limited to deer stand only; 4 weeks before & during deer season with no exceptions.

Lease cost: $540.67 or if you have a camper and leave year round $740.67


----------



## Brute Force750 (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## INITFORTHEKILL (Feb 21, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Brute Force750 (Feb 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Brute Force750 (Feb 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## ldw308 (Feb 25, 2008)

how many total members in club ?


----------



## Brute Force750 (Feb 25, 2008)

ldw308 said:


> how many total members in club ?



When the club is full 11 members, last year only 2 weekends everyone showed up. Mostly it is 6 - 7 and several do not hunt the afternoon....


----------



## Brute Force750 (Mar 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 1, 2008)

*land*

where is the club located in mcduffie county? may be interested i live in glascock county if its not to far.thanks stillhunter


----------



## Brute Force750 (Mar 1, 2008)

stillhunter said:


> where is the club located in mcduffie county? may be interested i live in glascock county if its not to far.thanks stillhunter



I-20 exit 165


----------



## Brute Force750 (Mar 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## Brute Force750 (Mar 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## INITFORTHEKILL (Mar 13, 2008)

*Seriously Interested*

Please call me at706-836-2922


----------



## Brute Force750 (Mar 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Brute Force750 (Mar 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Brute Force750 (Apr 10, 2008)

We are only going to have 10 people now and plum creek went up on the lease so its $600.00 to hunt and camp after Aug 2nd this year.


----------



## Brute Force750 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking for 1 more member


----------



## Brute Force750 (Apr 29, 2008)

bump


----------

